# Antihistamines and how much to give



## Robogroom (18 December 2013)

I know Antihistamines are not generally given for sweetitch / itching etc but I would like to give them a go as my boy is still itching his face and body like crazy..he wears a snuggy hood and rug too. But the question is how many do you give? he is 15.3 and middleweight type.


----------



## Abbeygale (24 December 2013)

I'm sorry that I can't actually answer your question about antihistamines - but just wanted to say that I am glad it is not just my horse that is still scratching!  I can't believe it is december and she is still going!

I think the going rate would be quite a lot of OTC antihistamines - but on the instruction leaflet there may be details of recommended rate per kg, so you could work it out from there? 

Sorry I can't help more!


----------



## Malteaser (24 December 2013)

I had a Shetland with severe allergies and my vet advised me to give her 30 chlorphenamine 4mg(piriton) split in to two feeds per day. It certainly worked for her and I was able to decrease the dose to around 4 per day. Hope you find a solution for your horse.


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (24 December 2013)

My 16.3 ID has 10 twice a day.


----------



## pigpony (25 December 2013)

My 13.2 at one point was on 40 managed to reduce it to 5 twice a day eventually.


----------



## Red-1 (25 December 2013)

Hi, I would always consult the vet, I would imagine they would allow telephone advice re dosage for no charge, as Piriton is quite widely used. 
The dosages  above seem about right, I had a 16.3 on 30 a day, not sure of the tablet size, but the clue was in the gelding's manhood, which hung out on 30, which I guess was a bit much for him and also seemed to have a sedative effect!
We also weaned him down to 10 a day while his allergy was active (birch pollen) and it was never quite as bad again.


----------



## fuzzle (26 December 2013)

Hi my freinds horse whom has a allergy runny nose itchy eyes twitching and headshacking, he is on them about 18day good days less,have you wormed him for PIN HAIR SKIN worm??? this makes them very unhappy!!! i use VECTMIN from viovet which kills all three worms well worth a try!!!  other wormers may not kill these worms and they dont show in worm count neither if you have had a worm count done and come back clear xxx


----------



## Robogroom (28 December 2013)

Hi Thanks for that everyone..you have to feed quite a lot then do you buy them OTC or can you get a large quantity from your vet?..

Re the wormer Vectin is just a make containing Ivermectin ..He is wormed as I wanted to make sure there were no neck threadworms..


----------



## Holly Hocks (28 December 2013)

Robogroom said:



			Hi Thanks for that everyone..you have to feed quite a lot then do you buy them OTC or can you get a large quantity from your vet?..

Re the wormer Vectin is just a make containing Ivermectin ..He is wormed as I wanted to make sure there were no neck threadworms..
		
Click to expand...

I got them from here
http://www.hyperdrug.co.uk/Piriton-Tablets-4mg-pack-of-500-P/productinfo/PIRITON


----------



## Lucky Lady (28 December 2013)

Just a thought have you cleaned the rug and head gear in anything different than usual? Just like us we can become sensitive to certain washing powders. Also have you given him a wash down in a medicated shampoo just incase he has any mites etc ?


----------



## Robogroom (28 December 2013)

Thanks Hollyhocks.. going to order some and will speak to vet re how much to give him..


----------



## Robogroom (28 December 2013)

No change in washing powder and always use non bio as I have eczema so have to be careful what I wash my clothes in too..i use dermaalley shampoo or ruggle it on him..might try malaseb shampoo..

strangest thing though is that there is a horse for sale locally to me which has almost same bloodline on sire's side (my boys sire is the son of this horses sire) and this horse has sweetitch too so wandering if there is something hereditary going on too..!


----------

